# i catched this bastard today...fish lice definelety



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

i added dimilin in combination with melafix today so i hope i get rid of these bastards soon








he has 20-30 (maybe more) of these bastards most of them on his head and gills.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

damn thats how it looks like huh...


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Dude did you get that off of your rhom, that sucks man. Good luck with the treatment.
E


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

Biznas Man said:


> Dude did you get that off of your rhom, that sucks man. Good luck with the treatment.
> E


i catched it with a net...thank you i hope i'll have luck with the treatment i do everything to help him took off work last week cuz he's right now most important :nod:


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good luck with your treatment. Nice catch BTW.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's just one of the dangers of using feeder fish..
(I'm not saying that's how he got it).


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> That's just one of the dangers of using feeder fish..
> (I'm not saying that's how he got it).


i agree, we get so many goldfish in at work with fish lice its unreal.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

That thing looks exactly like this thing I found in my 110g piraya tank. I have never fed them feeders so that wasn't the problem. At first I saw him on the front of the glass and he looked kinda cool so I figured I would let him grow in the tank and see what he turns into....

Next thing you know, I can't find him and one of my piraya has a big brown circle on his forhead. It didn't take long to put 2 and 2 together and realize the thing on my fish was this weird round thing that was on my glass. I caught the fish and this little bugger jumped right off as soon as the fish was out of the water in the net. I put the little creature on my kitchen counter and he was sprawling around... He was really jumpy in the water also. My fish had a weird marking on his head for the 2 days after I removed that thing, but it has since recovered.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> That's just one of the dangers of using feeder fish..
> (I'm not saying that's how he got it).


i agree with you...but i would never use feeder fish i just used em to cycle my tank (and i've never seen fish lice on them) so that wasn't the reason why he got it...fish lice need 3-4 weeks to develop and if they don't find a new host in 24 hours they die. the fish lice was already so big so i should have seen them before (cuz i inspected all of the goldfish after i removed em from the tank)


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You did a great job getting a hold of one and taking a pic. From the original rhom pics I never would have assumed "lice".


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> That thing looks exactly like this thing I found in my 110g *piraya tank. I have never fed them feeders so that wasn't the problem*. At first I saw him on the front of the glass and he looked kinda cool so I figured I would let him grow in the tank and see what he turns into....
> 
> Next thing you know, I can't find him and one of my piraya has a big brown circle on his forhead. It didn't take long to put 2 and 2 together and realize the thing on my fish was this weird round thing that was on my glass. I caught the fish and this little bugger jumped right off as soon as the fish was out of the water in the net. I put the little creature on my kitchen counter and he was sprawling around... He was really jumpy in the water also. My fish had a weird marking on his head for the 2 days after I removed that thing, but it has since recovered.


Since piraya are wild caught, it more than likely came in with the fish.

Good catch, and removal BTW!!


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

i was reading alot about fish lice and about what DonH wrote about them so i decided to get dimilin and it really seems to be the best product for fish lice...he's doing already better (he's eating again/the first time since i've got him one week ago-shrimp with the addition of diet food pieces/with antibiotics which should help him heal from the inside...and from the 20-30 lice he had, i just can see maybe 5-10 left ones...also his cloudy eye is healing excellent/it's almost normal again)...but i don't wanna jinx so shhh hehe anyways, yesterday i removed some egg pockets which were laying on the gravel some of them i couldn't remove especially the ones in his hiding spot so i decided to destroy them with a aquarium claw, i think since the pocket is destroyed they should die...i will keep my eyes open and inspect my rhom and the tank everyday...hope it works out well


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

after 5 days dimilin treatment all the lice are gone and my rhom "odin" feels way better than before









http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/wun...rhom-odin11.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/wun...rhom-odin10.jpg


----------

